# More herping pics Melbourne



## cheekabee (Apr 14, 2013)

*More herping pics Melbourne and fish ID*

These are just a few more recent herping pics from a few days ago to a few weeks ago, enjoy. 

Skinks


Cunningham skink(Egernia cunninghami) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bougainville's Skink (Lerista bougainvillii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Bougainville's Skink (Lerista bougainvillii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Colony of White's skink(Egernia whitii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Pair of White's skink(Egernia whitii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Pair White's skink(Egernia whitii) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Eastern Blue toungue(Tiliqua scincoides) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr

Snakes 



Eastern tiger snake(Notechis scutatus) by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Apr 14, 2013)

Awesome pics mate  what camera did you use?


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 14, 2013)

Im currently using a tough lumix digital point and shoot camera and I play around with the settings to get the best shots I possibly can, the camera only cost me $250 and its waterproof and shock proof. I can also get really good under water pics, I'll try post some up actually.


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 14, 2013)

*More herping pics Melbourne and fish ID*

Here are some under water shots using the same camera from around the Mornington, Actually an ID would be good. 



Salt water fish by Melbourne herping, on Flickr



Salt water fish by Melbourne herping, on Flickr


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice pics. What's that in the Top background in Pic 2?

bottom fish definitely one of the blennies (a personal favourite)


----------



## Shotta (Apr 14, 2013)

it looks like a tompot blenny


----------



## cheekabee (Apr 14, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Nice pics. What's that in the Top background in Pic 2?
> 
> bottom fish definitely one of the blennies (a personal favourite)


The back ground in pic two is just some leaf litter and a eucalyptis stick, yeah those fish were pretty cool.


----------

